# panther chameleon life span?



## cdowner (Apr 24, 2011)

what is the life span for a male panther chameleon?????

some are saying 2-3 years and others say 8-10yrs so im confussed 
:bash:

can anyone shead light on this?


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

I think the life span of any chameleon is relatively short.


----------



## cdowner (Apr 24, 2011)

ah but how long is a short time is what im not sure on =/


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

iv heard yemens can reah 6-8 year maybe longer not sure about panthers though but iv also heard that females dont live as long due producing so many eggs throughout there lives wether thats true or not i really dont know


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

male panthers should live from around 5-8 years females only a few years maybe 3-4


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

kirky1980 said:


> iv heard yemens can reah 6-8 year maybe longer not sure about panthers though but iv also heard that females dont live as long due producing so many eggs throughout there lives wether thats true or not i really dont know


Yes it's true that females have shorter life spans because of the number of clutches they produce.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Yes it's true that females have shorter life spans because of the number of clutches they produce.


yay i got it right :lol2:


----------



## Sparklepire (Feb 19, 2011)

Our boy will be at least eight and he's still looking lovely. Hopefully he's got a few more years in him yet! The female is... four I think...


----------

